# Union proud



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Pretty good lookin boot actually. I'm picky about my looks. I think I'll get a pair to go with my new occidental electrician tool bags. Lol


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Only thing I don't like about the Thorogoods, is the laces coming untied. Red wings have a wax or something in them. Most comfortable boot out of the box though.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

cl219um said:


> Just got my new thorogood 804-4204 boots in the mail. (Not my first pair btw) most comfortable work boots out of the box. Union made in the USA. Pride in craftsmanship shows, but even thorogood has a line of china made boots. Local shoe salesman sells them even. Couldn't give me as good of a deal as blue collar workwear. Check them out online. Pretty good deal. Even beat union boot pro with their usual 30% weekend sale. This is word of mouth. I m not a salesman.:thumbsup:


Going to have to check them out. Hard to find decent work boots to fit a 
12 EEE off the shelf anymore.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

cl219um said:


> Just got my new thorogood 804-4204 boots in the mail. (Not my first pair btw) most comfortable work boots out of the box. Union made in the USA. Pride in craftsmanship shows, but even thorogood has a line of china made boots. Local shoe salesman sells them even. Couldn't give me as good of a deal as blue collar workwear. Check them out online. Pretty good deal. Even beat union boot pro with their usual 30% weekend sale. This is word of mouth. I m not a salesman.:thumbsup:


Tell me you didn't try them on at the store and then buy them on on-line.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

99cents said:


> Tell me you didn't try them on at the store and then buy them on on-line.


I told them if they couldn't swing me a better deal my intentions. I knew my size already. Not my first pair like I said before. Tried on some others, but went back to the tried and true.. I don't owe them anything cause I tried returning a pair of Georgia insulated work boots that wore a hole in my ankle from the tongue. They didn't help me at all.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

wendon said:


> Going to have to check them out. Hard to find decent work boots to fit a
> 12 EEE off the shelf anymore.


They have kind of a bargain cave sort of thing. Mostly with bigger sizes like you have on union boot pro. Check them out as well. Worn for a day or so and returned. Never saw anything in my size though.


----------



## vodie (Mar 8, 2012)

How many years do you get out if these boots. Is it anything like a wesco boot?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I wear a pair of $10 slip-ons. If I have a job where I need to wear work boots, I wear a pair of cheap $40 P.O.S. boots.

If I'm going to spend a buttload of money on some fancy high quality handcrafted stuff, it's going to be beer and not sh*tkicking work boots that will be tromped through mud and fish guts on a regular basis.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

erics37 said:


> I wear a pair of cheap $40 P.O.S. boots.
> 
> If I'm going to spend a buttload of money on some fancy high quality handcrafted stuff, it's going to be beer and not sh*tkicking work boots that will be tromped through mud and fish guts on a regular basis.


Same here. 

I work with guys that give me a hard time about it sometimes. They buy really expensive boots, but they say it's worth it because they last for a few years. I buy cheap boots, get about a year out of them, then throw them out and replace them. My feet sweat so bad I couldn't imagine wearing the same pair of boots for more than a year anyway. I could spend $200 on a pair of boots and they still aren't going to last me more than a year. They'd smell so bad my wife wouldn't let me bring them in the house.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

EBFD6 said:


> Same here.
> 
> I work with guys that give me a hard time about it sometimes. They buy really expensive boots, but they say it's worth it because they last for a few years. I buy cheap boots, get about a year out of them, then throw them out and replace them. My feet sweat so bad I couldn't imagine wearing the same pair of boots for more than a year anyway. I could spend $200 on a pair of boots and they still aren't going to last me more than a year. They'd smell so bad my wife wouldn't let me bring them in the house.


You need a peet boot dryer.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

vodie said:


> How many years do you get out if these boots. Is it anything like a wesco boot?


I get two maybe two and a half years depending what I am working on.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

EBFD6 said:


> Same here.
> 
> I work with guys that give me a hard time about it sometimes. They buy really expensive boots, but they say it's worth it because they last for a few years. I buy cheap boots, get about a year out of them, then throw them out and replace them. My feet sweat so bad I couldn't imagine wearing the same pair of boots for more than a year anyway. I could spend $200 on a pair of boots and they still aren't going to last me more than a year. They'd smell so bad my wife wouldn't let me bring them in the house.


If you can stand sore feet all day, more power to you. My feet and ankles take a lot of abuse in a day. Up and down ladders is hard on your feet. Gravel and concrete. Whatever helps me feel better throughout the day.better boots breathe better. I wore cheap boots before and it seems like they stunk too. If I am gonna wear boots all day. They better be comfortable.


----------



## jayw (Jun 16, 2012)

erics37 said:


> I wear a pair of $10 slip-ons. If I have a job where I need to wear work boots, I wear a pair of cheap $40 P.O.S. boots.
> 
> If I'm going to spend a buttload of money on some fancy high quality handcrafted stuff, it's going to be beer and not sh*tkicking work boots that will be tromped through mud and fish guts on a regular basis.


Like CL said if you can stand it then more power to you, I wish I could. I bought a pair of $40 Walmart boots when I first started and wanted to quit because my feet were in so much pain. 

I thought it was just because it was commercial work and really tough environments, until I spent 120 on some timberland pros at Sears, felt like I was wearing my favorite sneakers in the worst of environments. Since I was the apprentice I was walking a half mile every time we needed material out of the trailer, those baby's paid for themselves in a month.

Another apprentice I work with keeps buying a new pair of walmart boots every 6 months and is always complaining about his feet. I tried to tell him multiple times, but it's not the worst thing to have an advantage over your competition I suppose hah. Though I wore through my Timberlands in a little over a year, just bought a new pair same kind.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been using Thorogood Boots for a few years now. They have a great product that's held up under some severe conditions.


----------



## irish134 (Apr 12, 2014)

Union and American made tool pouches and t-shirts. Sold by two Local 134 Chicago electricians. They are pretty cool. I stumbled on them a few months ago. Good quality and the pouches are bigger than Klein's.

https://www.facebook.com/soe.chitown?fref=ts


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

cl219um said:


> Just got my new thorogood 804-4204 boots in the mail. (Not my first pair btw) most comfortable work boots out of the box. Union made in the USA. Pride in craftsmanship shows, but even thorogood has a line of china made boots. Local shoe salesman sells them even. Couldn't give me as good of a deal as blue collar workwear. Check them out online. Pretty good deal. Even beat union boot pro with their usual 30% weekend sale. This is word of mouth. I m not a salesman.:thumbsup:


Here is a perfect example of why unions are contracting. Take something as well intentioned as buying union and USA made footwear and screw the local dealer out of a sale over a few dollars. When people stop looking at the bottom line as an absolute and consider knowledge, service, skill, and well being of the working man and community we'll be on the right track.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

irish134 said:


> Union and American made tool pouches and t-shirts. Sold by two Local 134 Chicago electricians. They are pretty cool. I stumbled on them a few months ago. Good quality and the pouches are bigger than Klein's.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/soe.chitown?fref=ts


 
there you are again. are you the one making these? be careful of your answer.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

cl219um said:


> I get two maybe two and a half years depending what I am working on.


I bought a pair of redwing slip ons with steel toes. A year later, I bought another pair. I rotate wearing them and they have lasted several years, I have no complaints.
I don't know about the sweaty foot thing but, this seems to work well for me.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

cl219um said:


> Just got my new thorogood 804-4204 boots in the mail. (Not my first pair btw) most comfortable work boots out of the box. Union made in the USA. Pride in craftsmanship shows, but even thorogood has a line of china made boots. Local shoe salesman sells them even. Couldn't give me as good of a deal as blue collar workwear. Check them out online. Pretty good deal. Even beat union boot pro with their usual 30% weekend sale. This is word of mouth. I m not a salesman.:thumbsup:


Which website did you buy them from?


----------

